# Who else lost their Golden way too young?



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss and 5½ years old is way too young…
No words will ease the pain your suffering right now, but hopefully over time it will turn into beautiful memories you had together…


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Mrs. Newbie,

I feel your pain after losing my 10 year old to heman.......

However, to answer your question, I lost my first golden, "Taffy" to kidney failure when she was 3 years old. I was very lucky to have her as long as she did as it was discovered she had kidney problems when she was a young puppy. We were devastated, one of the worst experienes we ever went through. How could such a young, loveable fur baby go so young/

I totally know how bad it feels and I hope your happy memories take you through this very difficult time.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so very sorry. Its so hard to loose something/someone you loveAll I can do is pray that piper lives a long and healthy life.


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I too, lost my heart golden Lily at the age of 5.5 from stomach cancer. I miss her everyday. I never in a million years thought my young, beautiful girl would leave me so soon. Lily was never sick, so it was a shock to us all when she started vomiting and then was diagnosed.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost your girl so young and so sudden, 5 1/2 is too young. I lost my second Golden, MacGyver at 7 very suddenly. I was doing yard work and playing with him and thought he was lying down and realized he was dead -- within seconds to minutes really. It was a Friday night and I called my vet and he came to pick up the body and I requested a necropsy. I remember he explained that the heart was very large and he knew that was the cause. I had asked if it was similar to a heart attack or if he had an enlarged heart and he said it was something that wouldn't have had symptoms. This was 22 years ago and sadly being more familiar with cancer now, I'm sure MacGyver died of hemangiosarcoma of the heart. 

I still remember that night like it was yesterday. I felt cheated and helpless that I could not have done something. 

I hope happy memories will help you get through the shock and grief you feel now.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We lost our first golden, Scooter at 5 yrs. 2 months--heart failure. He was rolling on his back and just went over dead. Lost Hunter, my avatar picture, at 4 years 2 months to autoimmune hemolytic anemia and liver failure following a Proheart6 injection.

I lost my first dog, an English Setter puppy I named Beauty at 8 months to distemper back in '56 when the shots were not all that great. Last year we lot our golden, Honey who was at least 13. We had adopted her fully grown 12 years earlier. And 1 onth and 10 days after losing her we lost our blind 7 year old Great Pyrenees to hemangioscrcoma. One dayhe was fine, the next day bleeding to death.

Any age is so very hard, but young ones, it doesn't seem fair to have their lives cut so short. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sydney1234 (Jun 24, 2014)

We lost Riley a month after his 8th birthday to lymphoma of the spleen. It was sudden and very traumatic. He was so special to our family, a dog I wish could have been with us forever. I'm sorry for your loss, it's so hard :-(


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm very sorry about your girl. 5 1/2 is so young. My first golden passed away when she was 7. She was a little off her food for a few days, I took her to the vet and he found a tumor, and she died during surgery. It was hemangio.

Please know you are in my thoughts. 

If you have time I would love to see photos of her.


----------



## Mrs.Newbie (Feb 27, 2010)

Goldens R Great said:


> I'm very sorry about your girl. 5 1/2 is so young. My first golden passed away when she was 7. She was a little off her food for a few days, I took her to the vet and he found a tumor, and she died during surgery. It was hemangio.
> 
> Please know you are in my thoughts.
> 
> If you have time I would love to see photos of her.


Thank you. Her puppy picture is in this old thread of mine: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../73998-convince-me-keep-crate-training-3.html 

If I can remember how to add photos to posts here I will add another recent one!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

My Fozzie was barely 9 when he collapsed and died at home from Hemangio. No matter what age, it's awful when it happens...


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Mrs.Newbie said:


> Thank you. Her puppy picture is in this old thread of mine: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../73998-convince-me-keep-crate-training-3.html
> 
> If I can remember how to add photos to posts here I will add another recent one!


Awww, I just looked at it! What a cute little face!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

`What a beautiful little girl. I hope you remember how to post as I would like to see some "grown up" pictures of that sweetie.


----------



## Mrs.Newbie (Feb 27, 2010)

I figured it out! Here's a pic of our sweet girl.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

She was a beautiful girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your girl, she was so beautiful. 
It's so hard any time we lose one our precious Goldens, but even more so when they are young.

My thoughts are with you as you begin this journey to find peace and your heart to heal.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thelma Lou*

Thelma Lou was so beautiful.
I added her to the Rainbow Bridge.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-8.html#post5820458


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I understand your pain, my dog passed away one week ago today. He was almost 12 years old, so he wasn´t young as yours, but he was a very healthy and active dog so we were taken by surprise by his illness. Everything was fine, he was happy and running around then one day he stopped eating, and 13 days later he died from an aggressive cancer.
It really hurts, people tell us that the day will come when we can cherish the memories we have of them without feeling so sad, that day can't come soon enough.


----------



## Maryb (Jun 13, 2015)

What a pretty girl you had, I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my boy a month and a half ago at 7. He was fine, running around outside and he just fell over. No indications at all anything was wrong. The vet said it was hemangio.


----------



## 2tired (Oct 19, 2011)

My Brady was only 2 1/2 years old when we discovered a lump in his neck. It was lymphoma. We treated him with chemo (COP protocol, it was 1998). He went into remission and lived another year until the cancer returned and we could not get him back into remission. He was 3 1/2 years old when he crossed the bridge.

Brady was my first golden retriever, my first baby. We got him when I was pregnant; he was 7 months old when my oldest son was born.

I will admit, I felt cheated.

My sympathy to all who lost their dog at a young age.


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

My best friend and constant companion, Sarge left me suddenly on Friday, July 24th. Six weeks shy of his eighth birthday. I had no idea what happened, but he was having trouble breathing, and dry heaving like he was choking. I tried to get him to the vet, but he didn't make it. An autopsy showed a tumor wrapped around his esophagus. It would have been inoperable even if detected early. He was a fixture at his vet. I was kneeling into the backseat over him when the receptionist showed up. She was hysterical. Next receptionist shows up, hysterical. The doctors show up, THEY are hysterical. Sarge was a fixture there. They would announce him by name when I brought him in."we have an open exam, Sarge is here" is what they would say. I took him to the vet for anything. He threw up, I took him. He got the shits, I took him. He looked at me funny, I took him.


----------



## Seren (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi... hugs to you all for your sad losses of your babies...
I too have lost my little girl far too young... 12 months ago in a farm accident I lost my darling little Lace at 14 months old... I didn't think my old heart would stand the pain.
We struggled for almost 2 weeks to keep her on earth.. sending her through to the top specialists for special care... but sadly they told us she was not responding and we had to make that awful decision.... I will never be the same again. It was the first time in my life I had lost a dog to any thing other than natural causes and it took a long time for me to start accepting that it was just an awful accident.
I talk to Angel Lace Talina daily and tell her what her dear mate Holly is up to and also what her new baby brother Harry Felix is doing.... he came into our lives and hearts and made room for himself... never to replace Lace but to help us heal from losing her at such a young age.
Hugs to you all
XXXXX


----------



## KML611 (Mar 2, 2015)

My Fergus was 2.5 weeks shy of his 2nd birthday when we lost him. He was diagnosed with lymphoma in January and we chose not to treat him. It was bad enough I was fighting breast cancer ...it was a very personal decision for me. I miss him every single day and although I smile more now than I shed tears when I think of him I know he is by my side everyday. Thankful for him and for beating my cancer as I am finished with all my treatments. By early January one new golden will definitely be joinging the family...there is a very big possibility that it will be two joinging!


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Mrs.Newbie said:


> Our sweet dog was 5.5 years old and died suddenly last week. We think it was a hemangiosarcoma (sp?) or maybe heart attack. It was quick, peaceful and she wasn't in any pain. I was with her when she passed.
> 
> But dang. It hurts. She was far too young. We thought we had more time.
> 
> Anyone else lose a doggy at a young age? It's comforting to at least know we aren't the only ones with such an unexpected loss.


I am so deeply sorry for your loss. My Coby was 8 (almost 9) but I thought I had until he was at least 12. He also died of hemangiosarcoma. It was sudden and terrible. I still burst into tears occasionally and he died April 8th. The first two weeks are gut wrenching. It does get better. 

Keep talking about your sweet girl. It helps. It will seem for a long long time you just can't believe she is gone. This forum is a god-send. We will not get tired of hearing about your fuzzy baby. She was beautiful golden!


----------



## Chaoticnot (Aug 14, 2011)

We just lost our 8 1/2 year old golden Oggie to multiple myeloma. He was diagnosed about 1 1/2 weeks ago. The oncologist was hopeful that chemo would put him in remission and he would have maybe 1 1/2 to 2 years. But it was not to be, further xrays showed lesions in his ribcage that cause rib fractures. Then a few days later, he started to get lame, and more xrays showed lesions in his spine, pelvis and hip. So about 3 days after diagnosis, and chemo had not yet been started, he began to have severe pain in his spine and hips, became incontinent of bowel, and unable to urinate.

I thought we were going to have another couple of years together, so when all this happened I was unprepared. We said goodbye to him on Saturday morning, and today, Tuesday, I can finally talk about it without bursting into tears.

We have a 7 1/2 month old golden named Tiberius, and he is absolutely lost without Oggie. But he has also been a comfort to me too. It's so quiet in the house now.


----------

